# The Wildrose Way training dvd



## hdlabs (Nov 1, 2006)

Anyone seen this dvd? Just looking for another video for lower pressure methods to add to dvd library. I've got fowl dogs and thought this might be a good addition.
uklabs.com Mike Stewart 2 dvd's in 1.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

hdlabs said:


> Anyone seen this dvd? Just looking for another video for lower pressure methods to add to dvd library. I've got fowl dogs and thought this might be a good addition.
> uklabs.com Mike Stewart 2 dvd's in 1.


You are joking right?? Have you bought Danny Farmers DVD?


----------



## Snicklefritz (Oct 17, 2007)

I looked at Mike Stewarts contribution, and I liked it. I didn't use much of it because I was well past a lot of it. But, I did pick some good ideas along the way. However, I think his work targets gundogs as opposed to FT dogs. I don't think you'll earn an FC/AFC using his DVD.

I'm also viewing Fowl Dawgs at the present time. I don't care for the way he teaches 'sit' with a checkchord. He's good about giving a tentative time line and then reiforcing that it takes as long as it takes and not to get into a rush.

My 2cents


----------



## hdlabs (Nov 1, 2006)

Is Danny Farmer's Basics and Problems and solutions a better choice?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Brandoned said:


> You are joking right?? Have you bought Danny Farmers DVD?


 
Please lets hope so......


----------



## Tim Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

hdlabs said:


> Is Danny Farmer's Basics and Problems and solutions a better choice?


By far.....Very easy to follow.


----------

